# No More Crying Ladies, Please



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How about an opening picture of a happy family? Maybe gardening together, or bike riding? Something positive.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree but tears and tragedy sell while happy and homespun are ho-hum.


----------

